# we got a few snapper



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

me my wife my uncle and ultra lite and his wife and his kid kelly we went out and to a few spots and we did ok could have been better but the good spots look like a parking lot but we all had a good time.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

are thoseall different kinds of snapper ? i cant really tell


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

all red snapper


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

im heading out in the morning.. hopefully i can come back with a good load.... aaaa salt water therapy... I SO NEED IT


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

let us know how u do
:thumbsup:


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

did good.. fished for about 30 mins total and max'd out the boat...12 snapper and had to toss back about 4 that were to small... ended up 12 snapper and 1 scamp..


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good job i hope to get back out soon


----------



## sfleaslayer (Oct 3, 2008)

*10 vs 12*

A couple of them must have been lane snapper since the limit is 2 each and the picture shows 12? Maybe there was an extra person on the boat you failed to mention.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope we had 6 on the boat. Last time I checked 6 x 2 = 12. Unless the kids new math has me messed up


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

tracydwiggins said:


> A couple of them must have been lane snapper since the limit is 2 each and the picture shows 12? Maybe there was an extra person on the boat you failed to mention.


:thumbdown:


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

we had 6 on the boat also


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> A couple of them must have been lane snapper since the limit is 2 each and the picture shows 12? Maybe there was an extra person on the boat you failed to mention.


Follow me here tracydwiggins...we are going to count and do math together...it's ok...I'm a teacher :whistling:



> me my wife my uncle and ultra lite and his wife and his kid kelly


me =1
my wife =1
my uncle =1
ultralite =1
his wife =1
his kid Kelley =1
___________________
add them all up = 6
12 snapper/6 anglers = 2 fish apiece :thumbup:


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

yea what she said :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

swhiting said:


> :thumbdown:


+111111111


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

we will do it tuesday hope we get some bigger ones


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> Follow me here tracydwiggins...we are going to count and do math together...it's ok...I'm a teacher :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god for teachers...:notworthy::notworthy:


----------

